# smile



## hibiscusmile (Apr 21, 2009)

What can we do to have new smilies like the bigger kids get?


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2009)

&lt;_&lt;


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 21, 2009)

Rick said:


> &lt;_&lt;


Hmmm.... that was a smiley!  But for some reason it wasn't smiling...  

I like the smileys we have on the forum. But there are some (like on MSN boards) that I really like and wouldn't mind being able to have also. Can you even add more smileys to a board?

You can always use ones you've downloaded and saved. Just insert them like you would a regular picture. More work, but it's an option!


----------



## idolomantis (Apr 21, 2009)

HeH  i can remember another thread on this topic, which ended in a very, VERY weird discussion :blink: 

tho i wonder if some people found the "show all" button yet.

BUt it wouldn't hurt if there were a few more smileys


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 21, 2009)

The show all button doesnt not have fun ones either, I want some that move...yea I posted months ago! Must go see Orin or Peter, Father Rick just bopped me on the head! :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Apr 21, 2009)

MORE SMILIES!!!!!!!

O﻿ o

/¯/___________________________

| BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRHHH

\_\¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯


----------



## idolomantis (Apr 21, 2009)

i think that's a hidden message for the admin :lol:


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hmmm.... that was a smiley!  But for some reason it wasn't smiling...  I like the smileys we have on the forum. But there are some (like on MSN boards) that I really like and wouldn't mind being able to have also. Can you even add more smileys to a board?
> 
> You can always use ones you've downloaded and saved. Just insert them like you would a regular picture. More work, but it's an option!


It is my favorite one. I'm sure we could get some more around here.

I like these. I could get some use out of the rolling eyes one!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 21, 2009)

yea more smilies, I like the moon one... hahaha, if u tell I will denie it :lol:      :blink: B)


----------



## agent A (Jun 20, 2009)

:lol: B)   :blink: ^_^ h34r:


----------



## revmdn (Jun 20, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> yea more smilies, I like the moon one... hahaha, if u tell I will denie it :lol:      :blink: B)


I thought that was a banana. :huh:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 20, 2009)

revmdn said:


> I thought that was a banana. :huh:


Me too!


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 20, 2009)

it is a banana


----------



## revmdn (Jun 20, 2009)

idol0mantis said:


> it is a banana


As in "peanutbutter jelly time"


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 20, 2009)

revmdn said:


> As in "peanutbutter jelly time"


Indeed, that banana.


----------

